# Futures Data Services



## ricky (26 August 2005)

Hi Guys first time poster, interested in downloading EOD futures data for CBOT and SFE exchange. Any recomendations??? Have been using Quotes4U downloading ASX stock data but they do not offer futures data. They are very good you pay a once off fee and thats it, interested in finding similar deal.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## wayneL (27 August 2005)

ricky said:
			
		

> Hi Guys first time poster, interested in downloading EOD futures data for CBOT and SFE exchange. Any recomendations??? Have been using Quotes4U downloading ASX stock data but they do not offer futures data. They are very good you pay a once off fee and thats it, interested in finding similar deal.
> 
> Thanks
> Rick




Try  http://www.premiumdata.net/

Cheers


----------



## ricky (27 August 2005)

Thanks Wayne.

Rick


----------

